# Sceptre X20WC-Gamer Monitor trouble



## Sunken (Jul 1, 2008)

So, I bought a computer from a friend recently, it was his old gaming computer but just fine for my purposes. I've had no problems with anything until just recently, when my brother kicked out the power cord for the monitor which was apparently very loose. It actually disconnected then reconnected itself (because honestly it just slid in and out of the power strip with little resistance) but when the picture came back, everything came with a yellow tint. Pressing the menu button and the display that comes up is not, however, yellow, so it isn't a completely universal problem. I swapped cords 3 times, changed ports, tried different computers, tried the VGA port even, all of which have got me nowhere. The yellow tint persists. I've tried blowing in the DVI and VGA ports on the monitor to clean them out but it's still yellow. Right now I'm trying every fix even remotely plausible, but nothing has fixed it yet. I don't know how a power flash would destroy the color, but it did, and that's the weirdest part. Can anyone shed any insight, maybe you've seen this before, or anything I could try in order to fix it? I'm really clueless on this. :upset:


----------



## Sunken (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't seem to edit so I'm posting this follow up of information:
My plug was plugged into a powerstrip and the plug itself was for some reason, very loose. I've tried using said plug again and it made some electrical crackling noises, while the monitor's built in speakers made a couple pops, but only while attempting to plug it in. Is it likely I've burnt something out that is maybe replaceable? The monitor went out of warranty less than a month ago, so I'm able to open it up for further diagnostics as necessary, because the company's estimate was at 150$ plus shipping to the other side of the continent, and something so small yet frustrating as this tint probably isn't that hard to fix, I hope.


----------



## Sunken (Jul 1, 2008)

Last bump I guess and a desperate request: No colors are missing, so is there a way I could possibly calibrate my computer's color settings to possibly counteract the yellow effect?

Holy crap, I'm so happy and I have just answered my own question. By adjusting my color values far from default, the monitor looks almost good as new again. It's not the best of solutions but visually it's almost normal. Thanks for reading even if you didn't have a solution. I am still looking for more permanent solutions if you can offer them.


----------

